# Saskatchewan Snow Goose Hunting - VIDEO



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

As I'm sure many of you are, we're spending this weekend getting prepared up for our annual Canada trip. It's a yearly ritual for our group, and it can't get here soon enough!

Thought I'd share a video to get everyone jacked up!

Enjoy, and good luck to those heading North this fall. :thumb:


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Nice looking flyer. ????


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

love huntin snow geese.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the video. Fun to watch.


----------

